# Uighur Muslims in China want Freedom and Democracy



## Sunni Man (Jul 11, 2009)

The Uighurs people want freedom for their people and land from the Chinese.

The Chinese government treats them with the same iron fist that it uses in Tibet.

Why is so little media coverage given to these peoples cultural and ethnic genocide?

Why did the American people rush to show support of the Iranian people, but totally ignore the Uighur Chinese??


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 11, 2009)

*Xinjiang: China's 'other Tibet' *

Xinjiang's Uighur population are culturally more Turkic than Chinese While reports of unrest in Tibet frequently grab headlines around the world, little attention is given to what several human rights groups have dubbed China's "other Tibet".

China's frontier to Central Asia, the vast western region of Xinjiang has in recent years seen escalating ethnic tensions and the imposition of a heavy military presence to suppress what Beijing says is a growing terrorist threat.

Covering an area more than three times the size of France, Xinjiang has long been an important crossroads of trade and culture.

For centuries its oasis towns were essential stopping points along the legendary Silk Road &#8211; a history that has left Xinjiang with a unique cultural legacy.

The region's indigenous population are the Uighurs - Muslims who are ethnically, linguistically and culturally Turkic, and worlds apart from their Han rulers, the ethnicity which dominates the rest of China. 

After a chequered history with the Chinese Empire, Xinjiang's present incarnation as an officially "autonomous region" within the People's Republic of China began in 1949.

From Beijing's point of view, Xinjiang has always been a part of China.

But while the region has a history of domination at the hands of the Chinese, Beijing's claim overlooks long gaps where the region merged with Central Asian and Turkic states.

To this day, most Uighurs feel more culturally aligned with the Turkic peoples to the west, rather than Beijing to the east. 

Conversely, and almost without exception, Han Chinese feel China's control of the region is perfectly legitimate.


Xinjiang's culture is rooted in its history as a key junction on the Silk Road 'Chinese' Xinjiang

"I've talked to a lot of people in China about it and they just don't question it," says Michael Dillon, author of Xinjiang: China's Muslim Far Northwest.

"It's always presented as Zhongguo Xinjiang [Chinese Xinjiang] like Tibet is Zhongguo Xizang [Chinese Tibet] and so the assumption is that it's always been part of China."

The region is of value to China due to "a very complicated mixture of political, economic and psychological reasons," says Dillon.

Among these, he says, are Xinjiang's bountiful natural resources and raw materials, and its strategic position buffering China from Russia.

But he adds, there is also the idea that "if Beijing doesn&#8217;t retain Xinjiang, it's a question of losing face, because Xinjiang is part of the motherland."

On top of that, Xinjiang also boasts something clearly lacking in the rest of China - space.

Accounting for one sixth of China's total area, Xinjiang not only produces 30 per cent of China&#8217;s cotton, but between the 1960s and mid-1990s it was also used as the test site for China's nuclear weapons.

Perhaps most unpopular with the Uighurs though is the use of their land to resettle huge numbers of Han from the overpopulated east of China.


Critics say few Uighurs are benefiting from Xinjiang's developmentSettlers rising

The numbers of ethnic Han settlers in Xinjiang has risen from well under half a million in 1953 to 7.5 million by 2000, and is rising fast.

According to the latest available figures, Han settlers make up around 42 per cent of Xinjiang's total population of 18 million, dictating a life that is culturally alien to the native Uighurs.

"There are more and more Han arriving here all the time," explains Tursuntay, a 45-year old Uighur man from the Xiniang border city of Ily.

"When I was young there were very few &#8211; this place belonged to us."

Hislat, a 22-year old Uighur woman from Urumqi, the Han-dominated capital of Xinjiang, is also feeling the squeeze.

"Before, looking for work was easy, but now they all want Han people, they don't want us," she says.

"It's really difficult, but there's nothing we can do about it."

Arienne Dwyer, Assistant Professor of Linguistic Anthropology at the University of Kansas believes the situation in Xinjiang has got worse over the last decade.

Xinjiang: China's 'other Tibet' - www.phayul.com


----------



## alan1 (Jul 11, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The Uighurs people want freedom for their people and land from the Chinese.
> 
> The Chinese government treats them with the same iron fist that it uses in Tibet.
> 
> ...



Are you daft?
We can totally kick Iraq and Afghanistan's asses, but China would actually put up a fight.


----------



## roomy (Jul 11, 2009)

Uglier Muslims than Afghans? I doubt it very much.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jul 14, 2009)

Uyghur's are muslims  doing what muslims do, live in "ghettos"and launch salami  jihad against the larger society causing unrest claiming they deserve independence. Carving out tracts of land  for the host country.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jul 14, 2009)

See blog for video concerning Islam's salami jihad activities


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jul 14, 2009)

They were sold to us by the Obama menstruation and the media as "non-violent" but they sure didn't look very non-violent during their little riot!


----------



## editec (Jul 14, 2009)

> Why is so little media coverage given to these peoples cultural and ethnic genocide?


 
Go into WalMarts or practically any store selling practically anything.

Look to see where that junk is made.

Do you get it_ NOW?
_


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jul 14, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Why is so little media coverage given to these peoples cultural and ethnic genocide?


Why does the media ignore Islam jihad attacks in the USA Sweden Netherlands Germany France Spain Italy and  other places around the world?


----------



## editec (Jul 14, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Why is so little media coverage given to these peoples cultural and ethnic genocide?
> ...


 
The media obviously hasn't "ignored" either Islamic atrosities or China oppression.

Had it done so this debate would not be happening.


----------



## mightypeon (Jul 14, 2009)

Breaking news: Turkey accuses China of "Genocide" in Xinjiang.
Chinese officials retorted with suggesting that Turkey should increase its math-skills, since 137 of the 184 dead people were ethnic Han.

However, Turkey apparently has different ideas of "Genocides" or "crimes against Humanity", althought they certainly dont lack experience in commiting either.


----------



## Nik (Jul 14, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> They were sold to us by the Obama menstruation and the media as "non-violent" but they sure didn't look very non-violent during their little riot!



So all Uighurs act the same, MM?  

Fuckwit.


----------



## Nik (Jul 14, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Why is so little media coverage given to these peoples cultural and ethnic genocide?
> ...



The attacks in China have nothing to do with Islamic Jihad.


----------



## Nik (Jul 14, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Uyghur's are muslims  doing what muslims do, live in "ghettos"and launch salami  jihad against the larger society causing unrest claiming they deserve independence. Carving out tracts of land  for the host country.



Host country?

Uighurs have lived in China for hundreds of years.  That is their home.  They deserve to be treated equally with Han Chinese.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 14, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> See blog for video concerning Islam's *salami *jihad activities


Salami Jihad???

Are they fighting with sausages???


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jul 14, 2009)

Nik said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > They were sold to us by the Obama menstruation and the media as "non-violent" but they sure didn't look very non-violent during their little riot!
> ...


That's pretty much what the Obama Menstruation and the MSM said. The Uighers are peaceful, non-violent, etc. Looks like they either lied, were uninformed, are fuckwits, or all of the above doesn't it.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jul 14, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > See blog for video concerning Islam's *salami *jihad activities
> ...


No, it is a narrative tool to make it understood they are carving up  the country one neighborhood at a time and launching jihad in the neighboring areas  thus making  those areas blighted forcing out none muslims.


----------



## Nik (Jul 14, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight Marauder said:
> ...



No.  They said the Uighurs *we held at Guantanamo Bay* were nonviolent.  Nobody was describing the attitudes of an entire race of people, fuckwit.


----------



## Midnight Marauder (Jul 14, 2009)

Nik said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...


They were. *They were describing the entire Uighur sect.* Sweet, non-violent, peaceful, harmless, misunderstood folks who just happened to have all those black sheep training with terrorists at Tora Bora.

It's no wonder you are so stupid and ignorant, because you don't pay attention.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 14, 2009)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...


Remember evil communism and the "domino theory"

Wonder what ever happened to the dominos?

So now I guess we explain the world using "sausage theory"??  LOL!!!


----------



## Nik (Jul 14, 2009)

Midnight Marauder said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight Marauder said:
> ...



Please provide a link to Obama or his administration saying that.

Good luck with that.


----------



## mightypeon (Jul 14, 2009)

Just some pointers:

-Uighurs are not a sect. They are an ethnic minority (like lets say, Hispanics in the US), however, there are about 16 Million Uighurs and around 900 million Han.

-Uighurs tend to be Alewites if they are Muslim, usually  Alewites are not as "KILL ZE INFIDELS" as f.e. Wahhabites (equate Wahhabites with a Moslem version of Ann-Coulter style Christianity and there you go)

-Actually, beeing a part of an ethnic minority in China has some advantadges:
--You are exempt of the "one child" policy
--If you and a Han have equal grades in the "university access" seminars, you get the study place
--They have a fair bit of autonomy regarding their schools (which backfired in their case, Uighur public schools teach too much koran and not enough Mandarin)
--It is not as if using your own language is in any way prohibited, however (like in any other country), refusal to speak the "main language" leads to really bad job chances. 

Given that there are already more Han then Uighurs in the province in question, precisly what is China supposed to do? Make its own population a ethnic minority in some kind of Uighuristan (not that states ending with Stan tend to be hugely successfull in general)?


----------



## alan1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Nik said:


> Midnight Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



I'm sure they ended up in Guantanamo by accident.  Probably as they were helping little old ladies across the street or something.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 14, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight Marauder said:
> ...


Actually, they had gone to Afghanistan to attend religous school and were rounded up because they were foreigners.

They were never charged with any crime.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



It's not like anybody else in Guantanamo Bay is facing trial.  (Well, maybe a few)


----------



## Nik (Jul 14, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > Midnight Marauder said:
> ...



They did, dipshit.  They were in Afghanistan and some locals turned them in for a bounty.


----------



## Nik (Jul 14, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



How many others were ordered released by a rightwing Republican judge who thought that holding them was obviously and blatantly ridiculous?

There was ZERO evidence against these guys.  ZERO.


----------



## alan1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Nik said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



Just like everybody else in Guantanamo.


----------



## Nik (Jul 15, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



Incorrect.  If you want a "debate" how bout you not lie, fuckwit?


----------



## alan1 (Jul 15, 2009)

Nik said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...


Yawn.


----------



## editec (Jul 15, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


 
They're most favored trade partners making our sneakers for us, now.

FWIW I fear the Islamic terrorists now, just about as much as I feared the communist takeover back then, too.

It's a fucking bullshit, folks.


----------



## Nik (Jul 16, 2009)

MountainMan said:


> Nik said:
> 
> 
> > MountainMan said:
> ...



If you want me to not call you names, don't lie.  Dipshit.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Jul 16, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


The USA is one of the dominos that is falling.


----------



## Fatality (Sep 29, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> MountainMan said:
> 
> 
> > Nik said:
> ...



rounded up at the murder center huh?


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 29, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The Uighurs people want freedom for their people and land from the Chinese.
> 
> The Chinese government treats them with the same iron fist that it uses in Tibet.
> 
> ...



Same reason you focus only on Israel and not on the horredous acts of Muslims on others, like in Sudan, Somolia, Saudi Arabia, Afghanistan (esp during the Taliban years)!


----------



## ekrem (Oct 9, 2009)

Nik said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Uyghur's are muslims  doing what muslims do, live in "ghettos"and launch salami  jihad against the larger society causing unrest claiming they deserve independence. Carving out tracts of land  for the host country.
> ...



Besides Turkey there was not much solidarity with the Uygurs. An explanation from the Economist:



Turkey has long been a haven for disaffected Uighurs, including Isa Yusuf Alptekin, the pre-eminent leader of Uighur nationalism until his death in 1995. To Chinas fury, Mr Erdogan, when mayor of Istanbul, named part of a central park after Alptekin in the 1990s.
(...)
Mr Erdogan has offered a visa to Rebiya Kadeer, a Uighur exile accused by China of fomenting Xinjiangs violence.
The Uighurs, Central Asia and Turkey: Troubles across Turkestan | The Economist

That's it the Uyghurs like the Tibetians are in a helpless situation.
Besides rhetoric there is no way of help, economic interests dominate in this world.


----------



## Charles Stucker (Nov 9, 2009)

Sunni Man said:


> The Uighurs people want freedom for their people and land from the Chinese.
> 
> The Chinese government treats them with the same iron fist that it uses in Tibet.
> 
> ...


Perhaps the Islamic governments could have freedom and democracy, including freedom of religion in their own areas before demanding it of everyone else


----------

